# Case of 'zombie deer disease' confirmed in New York state



## RadishRose (Feb 19, 2019)

This is so very sad and potentiall dangerous for humans-
"
_February 19, 2019 10:58 AM_
 ONEIDA COUNTY, N.Y.  (WHEC) -- The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has issued a  warning about "zombie deer disease" that affects deer, elk, and moose.
  As of January, 24 states have reported cases of Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD), *according to the CDC*, including a reported case in Oneida County.


 			 		  	         	 	 		 			 				 					 						 						  It may take over a year before an infected animal develops symptoms,  which can include drastic weight loss (wasting), stumbling,  listlessness, and other neurologic symptoms. It is fatal to animals and  there are no treatments or vaccines. 
  To date, there have been no reported cases of CWD infection in  people. However, the CDC has warned the public to test venison or elk  meat for CWD before eating it from areas with documented infections.



*Click here for more information on CWD*. "

https://www.whec.com/news/case-of-zombie-deer-disease-confirmed-in-new-york-state/5251207/


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2019)

Oh I've never heard of that...wow, . That's pretty disastrous, I hope it doesn't come over here..


----------

